# Wasatch Tonight



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am looking to hit the Wasatch Front around the Sandy Draper area today. My hunting buddy flaked. Anybody want to get out for a hike?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

There will be plenty of guys around if you get in a bind. I think there were 11 trucks in the parking lot last night and we ran into 6 different guys on the hill. I wish I could go with you. Good luck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Friends are overrated when it comes to bow hunting. Just sac up and go.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, how did it go?


----------



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Wasatch Tonight Mishaps!!!!! The laughing deer!!!*

Yes, I went up by myself. What a cluster of mishaps!!!! I have been to the range numerous times and fely great with shot placement, gear etc. Sat for 3.5 hours glassing my little valley and hillsides. I saw very few deer, so as it was time to start heading down, I was in my own world up there. As luck would have it, stumbled upon a few doe. My season is winding down due to work and I really wanted meat for the freezer. The decision was made: Take her!!!! Arrow in, draw, aim---Fire: Arrow hits about 6 feet below the deer, shooting sparks off the rocks. What the hell just happened? She still just stands there looking at me. I grab another arrow and go to put it on----Crap my Knock is still on the bow string from the last arrow. WT Heck!!!! Ii have shot these arows before with no issues. OK 2nd arrow. Deer still standing broadside. Ready---aim---Fire: What the HECK again. Arrow shoots about ten feet over her. Knock # 2 busted and laying at my feet. Yes, she still just stands there. (I think she starts laughing at me) She is probably feeling pretty safe at this point. Ok. 3rd time is a charm. I literally put my bow down and inspect my arrow, my string, making sure the knock is in tight and ready to go. Still standing there, No kidding, she begins to eat as if I am not there. I'm thinking, at least run so I have an excuse, but no she just sits there broadside. I put the arrow on and take it off a few times to make sure it won't stick or what ever happened. Here we go: arrow attached, draw--aim--release. The arrow buries itself 2 feet infront of me about a foot into the ground. I actually just sit there and laugh along with her. Knock is broken off and attached to my string. After a few minutes I pick up a rock and toss it in her direction and she just slowly walks off. As I am walking down to my truck, I just keep thinking that all those deer are just sitting around having a good ole laugh at me. It kinda sucked to go thru, but I will remember it forever.

Anyway, I go home, get out the target. Knock another arrow--draw---aim fire: Needless to say shot a group of 3 arrows inside 3-4 inches. No issues.

I have put in at least 50-60 miles under my boots this year. I 'm thinking God is telling me to keep going, there IS a buck in your future!!!!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! That's crazy. I wonder what the problem was. Maybe some guys on here can diagnose it. In my experience, there are some deer on the front with magical force fields that deflect arrows. Maybe she was one of them. Bummer.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

polarbear said:


> Wow! That's crazy. I wonder what the problem was. Maybe some guys on here can diagnose it. In my experience, there are some deer on the front with magical force fields that deflect arrows. Maybe she was one of them. Bummer.


I'm gonna go with the magical force field excuse. It's a good one! Sometimes some little thing will get jarred on your bow and screw the whole setup. I love those magical deer that laugh at hunters in the face!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I think we both have experience with magical deer and elk Adam. Invisible ones too.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a shot in the dark, maybe your nocks expanded a little due to the cold?! Depending on the quality of the material maybe this could happen (think water freezing, ice expanding... a plastic material that is more on the liquid side, even though it appears solid, might react in a similar manner). That would explain why they seemed to have a death grip on your serving. After putting your bow in the truck/house and shooting again they had a chance to warm back up. I have never heard of it happening before but hey, first time for everything right?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol sucks but funny from my side looking in. 

Its karma! Not enough deer to be shooting does so the guy up stairs is making sure some deer are left for seed for me to shoot 4 years from now. 

Sounds like you have poor nock fit. Meaning it could be too tight of serving. One way to check is to attach your arrow to the string and tap the string. Your arrow should fall off. You could also have long draw with a short axle to axle bow causing severe nock pinch. 
There is just no way an arrow should come off the nock and have the nock still attached to the string.

Leave the little does so the deer numbers can go up! The gas money you save and the cost of your arrows will allow you to go buy some beef. 

I put in 8 to 9 miles on Saturday and didn't even see a doe. I did find about 15 bulls to keep me entertained.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

polarbear said:


> I think we both have experience with magical deer and elk Adam. Invisible ones too.


Yeah invisible elk that then metamorphosis into big black cows! I've never hated cattle so much my whole life! haha


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I have experienced close to the same problem. I bought new GT xt arrows this year. I would nock an arrow after sitting down to watch a trail and pull it off after deciding to move. The nock would stay on the string as well. I talked to Wilde Arrow and they confirmed the nocks can contract with the cold and not stay in. I have had no issues with these same nocks during warmer weather, I have changed them and the problem seems to have disapeared. Hope that helps.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe that you may have smacked your bow against the ground or rocks and the weight of the hit was absorbed by your nocks which made contact with the ground. By doing so, you broke your nocks or damaged them enough that when you shot them at that poor unsuspecting doe with huge brown eyes,  the damaged nock became apparent. When you got home and shot the other arrows, they were not damaged proving that it wasn't your bow. It also proved that it wasn't your nocks. It had to have had something to do with the fall that you took will hiking or banging down thgough the cliffs.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like you need to swap your current nocks out for some easton x-nocks...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishane1 said:


> I am looking to hit the Wasatch Front around the Sandy Draper area today. My hunting buddy flaked. Anybody want to get out for a hike?


I've been hiking some of the wasatch front near Draper and I've seen some pigs! Just the other night I was 30 yards from what I consider the biggest straight typical 4x4 I've ever seen (in person). Too bad I used my DH tag on the rifle hunt. Man some of those bucks are huge!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> I've been hiking some of the wasatch front near Draper and I've seen some pigs! Just the other night I was 30 yards from what I consider the biggest straight typical 4x4 I've ever seen (in person). Too bad I used my DH tag on the rifle hunt. Man some of those bucks are huge!


On the Wasatch? Are you kidding? With 5,000 Northern & Central hunters hunting a 5 month season? That goes against everything we've been hearing lately from the RACs and Wildlife Board. We better reduce the pressure on those poor animals by cutting tags and shortening the season to 10 days to fix that problem! Better yet, just close it down for a year or so until they recover! :roll:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > I've been hiking some of the wasatch front near Draper and I've seen some pigs! Just the other night I was 30 yards from what I consider the biggest straight typical 4x4 I've ever seen (in person). Too bad I used my DH tag on the rifle hunt. Man some of those bucks are huge!
> ...


That doesn't even count all the "city bucks" I see driving home every night. Those guys get real big as well!


----------

